# wifi died?



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi

I am currently running CM9 A0.6 on my touchpad... Was working amazingly well.. until last night.
I had left the touchpad on my desk for a while and took it up to use and found

the wifi was disconnected

turned off wifi and turned on - no joy

rebooted - no change

wipe data and cache - nope

reinstall cm9 - no improvement

all i can do is turn on wifi, recognizes my network, tap and enter password and the network goes out of range (no problem with network as my laptop and my gnex work on the same network just fine)

suddenly picks up the network and goes "authenticating" after a while authentication problem

please help!

thank you in advance


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

and it connected! !! O.O

a reboot and back to square one!!! ///FML


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

WiFi on, forget all networks, turn WiFi off, then back on and try connecting now

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vmax711 said:


> and it connected! !! O.O
> 
> a reboot and back to square one!!! ///FML


This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:
start the terminal app

type su	and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot	and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)reboot

After your TP reboots, you will have to go to wifi settings and reenter your router's SSID and your password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz part.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------



## assafkip (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the same issue. I was loving the ICS but suddenly the wifi went out of range... When I went home, it recognized my network but did not connect. The only way I was able to resolve this is to reboot and install the update .zip file again.

Any advice?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

assafkip said:


> I have the same issue. I was loving the ICS but suddenly the wifi went out of range... When I went home, it recognized my network but did not connect. The only way I was able to resolve this is to reboot and install the update .zip file again.
> 
> Any advice?


Reinstalling your update.zip file did the same as doing the following below:

*Delete your wifi profile*:
start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)reboot

After your TP reboots, you will have to go to wifi settings and reenter your router's SSID and your password for every AP you use.


----------

